# Hymer 544 front bed adjustment.



## yarpie (Dec 12, 2008)

My search shows nothing relevant, so, does anyone have any ideas on adjusting the over cab bed? Ours slopes down a bit towards the windscreen, which means I end up with a wife on my side creating hotspots! I cannot see any adjustment points on the mechanism and by using a spirit level on the mounting to the side of the van it is definitely too low at the front. Any ideas please?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Could it be that the mounting bolts need tightening up?

Lifted the following from Hymer International Club tips:


Pull Down Bed Fixing Bolts

It is advisable to check that the four bolts that secure the bed to the van are tightened to a torque of 40 pound foot.  The four bolts that secure the bed to the lowering mechanism need to be fully tightened the backed off one flat.  If any slackness is found in the nylock nuts, they should be replaced.  This procedure should be checked annually.
Info from P Hambilton.

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Put some chocks under the front wheels. :lol: ...........sorry

tony


----------

